# Happy 47th Birthday Jason Scott Lee and 3 GIF's



## Stickgrappler (Nov 19, 2013)

It's the 47th birthday of Jason Scott Lee

I made 3 animated GIFs of Jason Scott Lee doing JKD from Dragon:  the Bruce Lee Story

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/jason-scott-lee-animated-gifs-from.html


----------

Happy 47th Birthday Jason Scott Lee!!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/happy-47th-birthday-jason-scott-lee.html


----------



## Instructor (Nov 19, 2013)

Love that movie!


----------



## Takai (Nov 19, 2013)

Good movie but, Hollywood took quite bit of license with the story line.


----------



## granfire (Nov 19, 2013)

Girl Moment! 

Thanks Mate! 

:inlove:


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 20, 2013)

Yet another great movie.  If a little less than factual in places.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 20, 2013)

All good stories deserve imbellishment.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 20, 2013)

I am sure 47 Ronin will be a completely accurate portrayal.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2013)

Instructor said:


> I am sure 47 Ronin will be a completely accurate portrayal.



Staring Keanu Reeves.....but of course


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 21, 2013)

Well shape shifting into dragons is real isn't it?   You know...for those of us elite martial artists :eye-popping:


----------



## Instructor (Nov 21, 2013)

I must not be elite, all I can shift into is an old fat guy...


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 21, 2013)

Takai said:


> Good movie but, Hollywood took quite bit of license with the story line.



agreed


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2013)

Because of that movie didn't Jason Scott Lee go on to learn JKD from Jerry Poteet?


----------



## Takai (Nov 21, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> Well shape shifting into dragons is real isn't it?   You know...for those of us elite martial artists :eye-popping:



I am lucky if I can manage just a small lizard...sigh...back to training for me.



Instructor said:


> I must not be elite, all I can shift into is an old fat guy...



It takes most people a lifetime of training to accomplish such a transformation.....well, that and brownies...which of course leads to.....Gummy Bears.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 21, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> Yet another great movie.  If a little less than factual in places.



Most movies are. That's why it's entertaining.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 7, 2013)

Xue Sheng, Yes he did!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 7, 2013)

2nd set of animated GIFs I made of Jason Scott Lee from Dragon:  The Bruce Lee Story








3 more here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/2nd-set-of-animated-gifs-from-dragon.html

Enjoy!


----------

